# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Milanos en Extremadura

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy he estado en Monfragüe  y, ayer, como sabéis, estuve en la Serena. En los dos sitios he tenido la oportunidad de fotografiar unos milanos. Voy a empezar subiendo el que he fotografiado hoy en Monfragüe, que creo que es un milano negro (al menos a esa conclusión llegamos los que pudimos verlo en directo). Aquí tenéis las fotos del que os estoy hablando:













Cuando veo las fotos tengo dudas de si pudiera ser un  milano real y no uno negro, aunque éste no es del todo negro. En el siguiente mensaje os subo las fotos de ayer en la Serena, aunque son peores, por la distancia a que se encontraban de mí los 4 milanos que pude contemplar.

----------


## Los terrines

Y aquí tenéis las fotos que tomé ayer en la Serena de otros ejemplares de milano, que, como os he dicho, son peores que las de hoy por la distancia a que se encontraban las aves:















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## jason

La primera foto parece que sea real.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por tu valiosa ayuda, jason.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Subo otras dos fotos muy lejanas de un milano en la Serena el pasado sábado:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues para estar lejanas, te han salido francamente espectaculares. Enhorabuena por esas capturas y muchas gracias por ponerlas  :Smile: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Pues resulta que en los eucaliptus que flanquean el camino de la casa ha anidado una  pareja de milanos. He tomado muchas fotos, aunque no se dejan acercar (cuando paso con el coche sí, son muy listos). De todas formas, he podido tomar algunas fotos desde bastante distancia; en algunas de ellas podéis ver los cortejos que se trae la pareja. Aquí las tenéis:















Espero poder sacar más fotos de la parejita más adelante, ya que la tengo a escasos 200 metros de casa; un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Estupendas fotos, estaremos atentos y esperemos que saquen descendencia y se acerquen más que los padres a tu objetivo!!
Saludos y gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Espero poder sacar más fotos de la parejita más adelante, ya que la tengo a escasos 200 metros de casa; un cordial saludo a todos.


Ojalá. Espero que con el tele más el duplicador puedas sacar unas buenas capturas de los retoños. Muchas gracias por las imágenes, preciosas  :Smile: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Cuando paso por debajo del nido que está en los eucaliptus en el camino de mi casa, no se ven los polluelos que posiblemente están ya nacidos. El pasado fin de semana pude fotografiar de nuevo milanos por esa zona, y ahora os enseño las fotos:













Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fantásticas como siempre Los terrines, muchas gracias por ellas  :Smile: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Este milano del sábado en la Serena no sé qué se traía entre pico y garras:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El domingo pude fotografiar a otro  milano en la misma zona; en esta ocasión me dejaron aproximarme más a ellos, por eso en algunas fotos tienen las alas cortadas:













Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy bonitas las fotos Los Terrines.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Este milano lo fotografié el domingo 3 de junio en Monfragüe, en el mirador de la mala vuelta, entre las presas de Torrejón Tajo y Torrejón Tiétar:



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy iba yo conduciendo y he visto un precioso milano volando que llevaba en sus garras lo que parecía ser una culebra, y cuando me paraba en un camino cercano he observado que se le caía su presa al suelo, teniendo la oportunidad de hacer varias fotos, que os voy a subir a continuación. En la primera está el milano ya en el suelo con el reptil, pero después, al verme, salió volando, para a continuación volver al suelo donde estaba su alimento. Aquí tenéis las fotos, por ese orden:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Te está mirando con cara de pocos amigos, como diciendo... ni se te ocurra acercarte a mi comida o te saco los ojos.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosa coincidencia la que nos has mostrado Los Terrines!!
Yo ayer disfruté junto a otro pescador de una película X entre dos lagartijas, lástima que no tuviese la cámara o no estuvieses con nosotros Los Terrines.
Toda la tarde viendo cruzar conejos por unos olivares, pasar rabilargos y chotacabras y poca pesca pero la carpa que cayó mereció la pena.

----------


## Phoracantha

pero mojaros un poco hombre

 cuales son reales y cuales negros en las fotos... o es que da igual

porque no da igual

http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/m...223133742.html

----------


## perdiguera

Hola Phoracantha,

Copio algo de lo que pone el enlace que has puesto más arriba, es que aquí a algunos nos gusta leer para intentar entender lo que desconocemos, para que lo leas también tú y nos des tu opinión como experto, que pareces ser en los temas de Fauna.




> En este sentido, la organización advierte de que, según expertos, las poblaciones del milano están sufriendo una de las regresiones demográficas más dramáticas que se han registrado en la historia de la conservación de las aves en España, ya que en los últimos cinco años se han hallado envenenados cerca de 200 milanos reales y se calcula que las muertes podrían rondar los 7.000 ejemplares.


¿Cómo es posible ese cálculo?
¿De dónde sale?
¿O acaso es llenarse la boca para hablar?
¡Ah! se me olvidaba hay un hilo que se llama daños colaterales, por si no lo conoces. Creo que es interesante, yo lo abrí en su día.
Un saludo.

----------


## Phoracantha

hola de nuevo perdiguera... ¿hemos hablado en otro hilo? tengo un lío de hilos ya tremendo

haces bien en leer el contenido del enlace con sentido crítico, es buena costumbre leer cualquier información con sentido crítico

¿de dónde sale esa cifra? pues supongo (supongo) que habrán hecho una estima, en base al tamaño de la población de milano real y a su tendencia previo al "repunte" de los envenenamientos en la península, comparada con la situación poblacional actual (desplome agudo) ... ¿dónde están todos los milanos reales que faltan? y que no faltarían de no ser por el veneno (al cual esta especie es mucho más sensible que otras rapaces) pues... todos esos 7.000 deben ser, "grosso modo" (la cifra tan redonda ya por sí sola nos muestra que es una estima) todos los que no faltarían si no hubiera vuelto a renacer el uso de veneno en los campos y montes.

¿por qué solo se han encontrado 200 de esos 7.000? muchas respuestas posibles... la soledad de los campos y montes de la península aún es importante, inmensa, en muchas zonas... no hay suficientes guardabosques para velar adecuadamente por la conservación de todo el territorio, de hecho van a menos... los cadáveres son pequeños y se descomponen con rapidez... o los propios envenenadores los hacen desaparecer, muchas veces, para no dar pistas de su actividad criminal... es bastante complicado

Si Félix levantara la cabeza...

no conozco el hilo de daños colaterales, voy a buscarlo, muchas gracias.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola perdona el retraso pero he estado casi tres días fuera y lo que he contestado ha sido por la Blackberry y a este hilo le quiero dedicar mejor atención por lo que ahora que tengo tiempo te puedo contestar con más seguridad.
No leo habitualmente con sentido crítico, sí que leo con sentido estadístico, de hecho me encantan las estadísticas, en el foro es conocido mi interés por ellas.
Lo de contestar a tu mensaje fué motivado por eso, por las estadísticas, ya que la muerte de 7000 milanos en 5 años arroja un total de 1400 milanos muertos cada año de media, setencientas parejas, una barbaridad a simple vista. Y no sé el número que hay de ejemplares.
Pero , dentro de la estadística, a mí me gusta sacar resultados, que puedes decir que sean sesgados, no lo voy a poder impedir, ya que eso es la democracia, la diversidad de opiniones y respeto por las mismas, pero mis resultados son que la información que he copiado es sesgada y mucho.
Me explico, partiendo de la base de que no entiendo nada, absolutamente nada, de milanos te puedo decir que esa mortandad, comparada con la descubierta por miembros del grupo ecologista que lanza la noticia no se corresponde. No pueden haber 200 milanos muertos, encontrados por los grupos ecologistas, en 5 años envenenados y de ahí establecer que ha habido 7000 muertos en total en los mismos años, por las mismas causas. No hay correlación posible por los siguientes motivos:
Los grupos ecologistas que recogen milanos muertos se mueven por las zonas de hábitat del milano, creo, o al menos debiera ser así.
Es dificil que haya milanos fuera de las zonas de hábitat natural del milano salvo que esté en cautividad, a esos creo que no los envenenan.
Cada vez hay más conciencia ecológica y por tanto más miembros de grupos ecologistas.
Si hay más miembros, el área de batida es mayor por lo que el número de envenenamientos encontrados debe ser muy representativo del real.
La diferencia entre 200 y 7000 es brutal, por lo que algo falla.
Y lo que creo que falla es la fuente de la información, de ahí mis preguntas y mis comentarios en mi mensaje primero.
Claro que si la población de milanos, desconozco su número y su esperanza de vida, en España es tal que por causas naturales, lésae edad, se producen 6000 defunciones al quinquenio, pues la noticia se tendría que haber redactado de otra forma.
También si su esperanza de vida se hubiere reducido por causas en las que interviniera la mano del hombre habría sido correcto ponerlo en la noticia de una manera clara y concisa.
Pero ninguno de estos aspectos se recoge en el enlace que has puesto y como el que suscribe tiene cierta reticencia a las noticias medio acertadas, lo juntas todo y sale mi respuesta.
¡Ah! y las estimaciones hay que ponerlas, en la noticia, como estimaciones, y si es posible explicando la fiabilidad del dato, léase coeficiente de certeza o variabilidad del dato. Por cierto algo muy frecuente en estadística.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de un milano que tomé el domingo pasado en la zona de la Sierra de San Pedro (cerca de Herreruela, en la provincia de Cáceres):









Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas imágenes de un milano el pasado sábado:











Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Este fin de semana he estado en la Serena, y he podico hacer algunas fotos a unos polluelos de milano que estaban ya fuera del nido; os voy a subir un par de fotos, una del nido en el camino de mi casa, en un eucaliptus, y otra de uno de los polluelos que se encontraba encima de una encina:





Más adelante, a lo largo de la semana, os subiré más imágenes; un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Le has sacado la foto del DNI al milano.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya Fotaza.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas del viernes, de un hermano del anterior:











Estas las tomé el viernes por la tarde; a ver si tengo tiempo para preparar las del sábado (del mismo milano que os mostré ayer), que a mí me gustan más que éstas, ya que el animal estaba más fuerte que éste, que parecía tristón.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotografías excelentes. dignas del National Geographic.

----------


## REEGE

Fotazas, fotazas, fotazas!!!!!!!
Impresionantes Los Terrines. Muchas gracias por darle mucha calidad a EMBALSES.NET y enseñarnos a conocer las aves de la península ibérica!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Voy a terminar de subiros las fotos del polluelo de milano del sábado, que a mí me gustan mucho más que las del viernes. El ave, como sabéis, estaba encima de una pequeña encina. Aquí  tenéis las fotos:





















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Y con éstas termino:





















Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Te has quedado a gusto eh? Pedazo fotografías artista  :Smile: 



A partir de ahora, los grados de excelencia serán así:

- _Cum laude_: 'con alabanzas' (destacado).
- _Magna cum laude_: 'con grandes alabanzas' (muy destacado)
- _Summa cum laude_: 'con máximas alabanzas' (excepcional)
- _Los terrines_: (insuperable)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Los terrines, no se que más decir.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues sí, Federico, me quedé muy a gusto, ya que no es normal tener la oportunidad de acercarte tanto como me permitió ese polluelo de milano; lo normal es que sean muy esquivos. El mismo día, dando un paseo por la finca, pude fotografiar a un ejemplar en vuelo, pero no se acercó ni lo más mínimo. Aquí tenéis las fotos, que no tienen la misma calidad que las anteriores, pero sí más dificultad:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Los Terrines por estas fotos y todas las demás, seria muy difícil ver todas esas maravillas sin ti.
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Quién era el que dijo que no había milanos en Extremadura o que era imposible? Mirad como estaba ayer la presa de La Serena...  :EEK!: 

Por cierto, espero que estas imágenes sirvan para demostrar de una vez ya "_el gran daño que hacen los embalses_" a las rapaces, según defienden los ecologetas. Ya se ve en estas imágenes el daño que hacen a las rapaces, habría lo menos 30 milanos volando sobre la presa. Un daño enorme oye... fijaros el daño que hacen, que La Serena y Zújar son ZEPA y Red Natura 2000, y el de Orellana va aún más allá, estando catalogado como sitio Ramsar, a la altura de lugares como Doñana o el Delta del Ebro por citar algunos...

Los terrines, a base de fotografías, ha demostrado claramente la cantidad y variedad de rapaces que pueblan las cercanías de los embalses del Zújar y La Serena, y cómo claramente las rapaces han encontrado en estos dos embalses un hábitat perfecto en contra de lo que dicen muchos...

En fin, os dejo las imágenes de los milanos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos a un milano del pasado 28 de noviembre:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Viendo hoy las muchas fotos que has metido de aves, entiendo que lleve varios días viendo mucha afluencia de aves por la zona del Fresnedas...jejeje
Parece ser que las aves están como los ciervos en berrea!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## José Antonio Ramos

Hola:

Viendo las fotos parece un milano Real: cabeza color gris claro, plumaje claro en las alas y cola ahorquillada. Si la foto fue tomada en el mes de Diciembre ya no hay duda. En invierno en Extremadura no hay milanos negros, hasta la primavera no llegan desde el norte de África. 

Generalmente los milanos negros suelen ser marrones oscuros pero ya en alguna ocasión he observado algunos bastante más claros. Para identificar sin duda a un milano real lo mejor es fijarse en la parte inferior de las alas ( digamos parte interna si no están desplegadas), tienen "manchas" blancas bastante grandes.

Te dejo una foto de un milano negro " típico" acerca la imagen y podrás

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir unas fotos que hice el sábado pasado en el mirador de la higuerilla, en Monfragüe; el ave estaba muy lejos (creo que puede ser un milano real), y al pasar las fotos al ordenador me ha sorprendido que en sus garras llevaba un pez:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Los Terrines... menuda sorpresa ese pez!! Si es que el hambre es muy mala. Curiosa, muy curiosas las fotos.

----------


## Calatravo

Impresionantes fotos Los terrines.

En las anteriores fotos del ave cerca del nido y en un árbol tengo la impresión de que no es un milano negro sino un águila calzada, por las "calzas" de plumón claro en sus patas que son inconfundibles en esta especie y que como se puede apreciar en la foto que pusiste con el animal entre dos troncos le llegan hasta las garras. 

También por la preferencia de esta especie por situar los nidos en árboles como su pariente mayor la imperial y porque las fotos fueron tomadas en pleno verano y esta especie en nuestro país se encuentra en esa época del año puesto que el invierno lo pasa en el continente africano.

Muchas veces es complicado distinguir a un aguila calzada de otras aves como el ratonero porque la primera tiene dos subtipos, uno con el plumaje más claro y otro más oscuro. De cualquier manera, enhorabuena por las fotos, tienen mucho mérito

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por la identificación, Calatravo, creo que tienes razon, ya que en los eucaliptus que tengo en el camino de la caasa anidaron el año pasado tanto unas aguilillas calzadas como unos milanos, y eso me hizo equivocarme, al dar por hecho que elque posó para mí era un milano.

El pasado sábado fotografié a éstos, en la misma zona:





















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado viernes:



















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Este milano lo fotografié el pasado viernes muy cerca del embalse de Zújar (estaba bastante lejos):

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del fin de semana en la Serena; las dos primeras, aunque no son muy buenas (estaban muy lejos) me parecen espectaculares:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## santy

Bonitas y ciertamente espectaculares fotos los terrines, gracias por mostrarlas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Estas fotos las hice el pasado domingo en la zona del Salto del gitano, en Monfragüe:













Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Estas fotos las hice la semana pasada en la Serena:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Ese lugar, que parece desolado por la falta de arbolado, encierra una enorme variedad de vida y los terrines nos regala unas instantáneas impresionantes de toda esa vida.
Muchas gracias por alegrarnos muchos ratos.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Aunque en los últimos años los milanos no habían abandonado la zona, en esta ocasión no ha sido así; después de unos meses sin verlos, esta mañana he tenido un encuentro con este ejemplar (creo que se trata de un milano real) que volaba bastante alto:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado fin de semana:















Un saludo cordial.

----------

frfmfrfm (23-abr-2014),Jonasino (23-abr-2014),perdiguera (11-jun-2015),REEGE (26-ene-2016),willi (24-abr-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de la semana pasada en una carroñada en Torrejón el Rubio:





















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

aberroncho (11-jun-2015),F. Lázaro (22-ene-2016),frfmfrfm (12-jun-2015),HUESITO (11-jun-2015),Jonasino (12-jun-2015),perdiguera (11-jun-2015),REEGE (26-ene-2016),sergi1907 (11-jun-2015),willi (15-jun-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Las dos últimas, preciosas.
Gracias amigo.

----------

Los terrines (11-jun-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Que colorido mas bonito y conjuntado, de los fondos y las aves. Genial, de exposición.

----------

Los terrines (12-jun-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Increíbles.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (12-jun-2015)

----------


## termopar

> *'Chinata', uno de los escasos milanos reales en Extremadura, muere abatida por un disparo*
> 
> ‘Chinata’ fue marcada con un emisor satélite por el programa Migra de SEO/BirdLife el 23 de mayo de 2014‘
> 
> El cadáver del ave, una hembra que habitaba en la provincia de Cáceres, fue hallado a principios de diciembre después de que los técnicos constataran que la señal del emisor GPS que portaba se mantenía inmóvil desde hacía varios días
> 
> 20 enero 2016
> 10:29
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.hoy.es/prov-caceres/20160...120102444.html

----------


## REEGE

Que noticia más triste... como puede existir gente tan mala!! :Mad:

----------

